# The Freedom Of A Horse And Rider



## ilovemyponehh (Jul 25, 2011)

"A rider and a horse become one with time, 
No one said it would be easy; 
But when you find that horse and become one with it; 
You will both be free, as free as the mustangs that gallop the western plains."





so i came up with that when i wanted to post a facebook status but didnt know what to say? aha. tell me opinions?


----------



## DustyDiamond (Mar 18, 2010)

That's cute. I like it


----------



## ilovemyponehh (Jul 25, 2011)

DustyDiamond said:


> That's cute. I like it


thankyou


----------



## DustyDiamond (Mar 18, 2010)

You're welcome


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

DustyDiamond said:


> That's cute. I like it


 took the words from my mouth :wink:


----------

